# Stick On Levelers



## e5b (May 26, 2011)

Did anyone add the stick on levelers to their TY? If so, where'd you stick them?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I've always carried a 2 foot level with me because the stick-on levels don't seem to be that accurate. Recently, I picked up one of these electronic gizmo's at Camping World. I really like it - it's very sensitive and accurate!

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/rv-ez-level/35617


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I stuck one to the fridge for front to back angle and one on the wall next to the fridge for side to side. Both are more or less just guides but good enough.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

I put one on the front below the flood light so I could see it at night and one on the side centered above the tires. I'm not looking for exact and these have been just fine for me so far.


----------



## COCostas (Aug 13, 2010)

We have one on the front of the trailer about eye-level to the jack handle for side-to-side leveling, and another right next to the door (outside) for front-to-back leveling. If they are close, all seems good enough for us for several days.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Mine are on the front left corner at about eye level. Put them on the drivers side of your camper if you mount them outside so you can jump out quick and walk back for a quick look at what you need to do to level up.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

You have to be careful which ones you buy. Some of the stick on levels are very inacurate. When you look at them in the store, gently tip them back and forth. If the bubble doesn't move with minimal change, don't buy them. The ones with the steel ball are even worse. I could tip it a couple of degrees, with no movement of the ball. That would be several inches in the length of the trailer.

When you install them, make sure the trailer is perfectly level. I used a four foot carpenters level, and checked in several places. I was surprised how much the floor waved up and down in the length of the trailer. If the trailer's perfectly level, then the stick-ons will be too.

I have one dead center of the front, just above the propane tank, and the other is on the passenger side just behind our bike door, about three feet back. I wanted them close to the front, because that's where you adjust the jack.

Ours are accurate enough that after I set up, our bathroom door and cupboard doors stay wherever you leave them. I do let the trailer tip about 1" lower in the rear, for the rear slide to drain away from the trailer, but that's not enough for the doors to swing on their own.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I used whatever ones I found at Wal Mart. I set the trailer level using a 6' level, and then placed one on the front by my light, and one on the side closest to it. They get me close enough that the doors don't move around.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

outback loft said:


> I used whatever ones I found at Wal Mart. I set the trailer level using a 6' level, and then placed one on the front by my light, and one on the side closest to it. They get me close enough that the doors don't move around.


X2.... I have never had a problem.


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> I've always carried a 2 foot level with me because the stick-on levels don't seem to be that accurate. Recently, I picked up one of these electronic gizmo's at Camping World. I really like it - it's very sensitive and accurate!
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/rv-ez-level/35617


I had stick-ons also but took them off and went to a 24" carpenter's level. The stick-ons weren't even close and the 24" level is real accurate. I can tell how close I am to level and if I need one or more 2X6's, based on how close to center the bubble is, under the tires to level side-to-side.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I have the small angle levels with the small steel ball and they are junkers. I have a set of larger angle levels with the steel balls to try so will give them a shot. The best set I have ever had though were the simple bubble style ones like what is in a carpenters level. Simple and accurate.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Our 2010 301BQ came with one...we just use that. It is by the first door.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

We had a couple of them but didn't like them. I just resorted to a couple ounces of water in a non-stick pan on the stove. If it's centered and not rolling to one side it's usually level. ---Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've used them with mixed results. I just opt to carry a 3' carpenters level and toss it on the floor by the door as we level.


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

"there's an app for that!"
Hahah.. I had to do it. I've tried the stick on levels, hated them, didn't trust them on my pop-up when we had it... won't now.
What i've done was use my 4 foot level, then took my handy-dandy IPHONE and an app called, RV Companion, and calibrated the "level" tool within the app.
It's dead on each time i've used it so far!!!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I guess there are mixed feelings on the stick on levelers. I have to say that I am never worried about being dead on level, as long as my doors aren't closing or opening on their own it is good enough for me, it is a trailer not a house on a foundation.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Count me as one more in the group that uses the cheapo things as "good enough". Sometimes it's impossible to get perfectly level anyway. Leans a little to the left - but just one linx and it's a little the other way. I've learned to not worry about perfect.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't use 'em at all. I have a flat, round "bullseye" type leveler, and I just toss that inside the doorway, about in the middle of the TT. I get it dead center, then usually give it a slight bump up in the front (for rain to roll toward the back) and a slight bump up on the door side (to prevent everything from falling out of the medicine cabinet every time you open it.)


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

As I already stated, you have to be careful which ones you buy. I looked at probably ten different stick on levels, before I found a pair that I felt were worth using. They are as accurate as a carpenters level, and I don't have to carry a level with me, because they're stuck on the trailer. I also don't have to run in and out of the trailer to see if it's getting close yet.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

I like them on my Outback.

You've got two axis' to look at...

Think about how you guys set up. Does the DW jump out and put the blocks under the wheels? or do you do it??

Whatever makes sense for you...that's where you apply them.

I probably should have put the on on the front of the RV on her side...since she usually jumps out and puts the block in, while I drive. But...stupid me...put them on my side of the RV. The one on the side I put close to the electric landing gear...so I can tell when to stop lowering the nose...

It's all about figuring where it's easily viewed while doing the routine chores of setting up.

I have a digital level inside the rv...but for getting the blocks thrown under the wheels...and setting the gear into position those cheap little levels do a pretty good job --- if installed correctly.

I have to weld a bracket on my kingpin for a LEVEL MASTER that I picked up on eBAY. I figured it would be cool to play around with being able to see the roll axis level from my rear view mirror. I'm still wondering if it's going to be worth it or not...but time will tell.


----------

